# Type S Alpine Subs



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I just got new subs today 

2 12" Type S 

Can someone tell me what would be a good Amp to push these?
All i have is a Pioneer 400 watt amp but i don't think thats gonna be enough =/


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

your house is messy.. haha j/k.. so is mine.. just a suggestion, parrallel your subs togather to lower the ohms and then push a mono block amp, whatever wattage the subs can handle.. im assumin 500


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

Depending on how much money you have there are some good amps out there that will push the subs just fine. Like I have heard good things about the 1000 watt kenwood that goes for 270 i think, I heard about two of these will run 2 12 jl w7's but just heard never actually saw, if it is just for the ride then get at least one 1000 watt or 800watt would be good. Because if you are not competing then you won't need something that will actually push the sub to its limit or more. You will need something that will run the sub just fine without you having to worry! Do you have mids,high, and etc? Depending on what you and what you want to run is how big or how many or what kind of amp you want, it all depends on you.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'd look into the jbl bp1200.1. that thing puts out 1300+ watts. i highly doubt that kenwood could do that... and for $285, ya cant beat the price. i'm using that to power 2 15" type r's and it sounds excelent. check it out on ikesound.com

good luck
scott


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I second the jbl 1200.1, very good amp.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What are the specs on the Type S subs??


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

• Frequency Response: 26Hz – 2kHz
• Dual Voice Coil Design
• Kevlar Reinforced Pulp Cone
• High Excursion 3/4” Santoprene® Surround
• Dual Progressive Nomex® Spiders with Integrated Tinsel Leads with Edge Control
• Compound Radius Curve Pole Geometry 
• Custom High Strength Basket 
• Bumped Backplate
• Extended & Vented Pole
• High Strength Brass Voice Coil Bobbin
• Heavy Duty 8ga. Push Terminals
• Magnetically Optimized Motor Structure (Pat. Pend) 


Unlike the Type Rs, they are made out of steel metal unstead of Aluminum like the Rs. Personally i like the Rs better but the type S were on sale so i couldn't say no to that. I already tried them in my bandpass box and man....they hit so hard....O_O

Once i get my fiberglass enclosers done, im sure to be happy with the end result.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

*alpine*

i have got 2 12" alpine s type subs as well and i forked out the extra cash to buy 2 alpine 2 channel bridgable mosfet 250 watt amps to push both subs and with the alpine bass engine head unit i have full control of my sub and the amp push them very well and the sound is clear and great sounding

so i think you should go for alpine amps 
they are good quality and not overly expensive 
and it helps if you stay with one brand 
they also push teh s types along very nicely


----------



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah i agree with VECTOR on that one go with the alpines....


----------

